# Dorico 4.020 update: iPad v2.1 to match



## benwiggy (Mar 9, 2022)

The Dorico team have released a second point update for Dorico 4, which makes several improvements to the Key Editor, adds new Engraving Options, and improves various functions. There's also QuickLook and Spotlight support on MacOS.

The iPad version has similarly been updated to keep pace.









Dorico 4.0.20 update brings Key Editor improvements, Quick Look, and more – Dorico


We’re pleased to announce the release of a second maintenance update for Dorico 4, version 4.0.20, and a complementary update to Dorico for iPad, version 2.1, bringing another tranche of useful new capabilities, and some 90 fixes addressing issues reported since Dorico 4.0’s release in January...




blog.dorico.com


----------



## giwro (Mar 9, 2022)

Still no return of the tempo lane in Play mode?


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Mar 9, 2022)

giwro said:


> Still no return of the tempo lane in Play mode?


Not yet. Allegedly in the next update.


----------



## giwro (Mar 9, 2022)

Nickie Fønshauge said:


> Not yet. Allegedly in the next update.


Thanks, Nickie.

I will eventually buy the update - I want to support Dorico, as I think it is an amazing piece of software. But, I tend to wait until the first 2-3 updates are out and the dust settles - it seems there have been some growing pains with the new DRM and I do need my tempo lane 😂


----------



## Bollen (Mar 9, 2022)

giwro said:


> Thanks, Nickie.
> 
> I will eventually buy the update - I want to support Dorico, as I think it is an amazing piece of software. But, I tend to wait until the first 2-3 updates are out and the dust settles - it seems there have been some growing pains with the new DRM and I do need my tempo lane 😂


Same here, but it's going to feel like a completely different program by the time we jump on it....


----------



## Nickie Fønshauge (Mar 10, 2022)

giwro said:


> it seems there have been some growing pains with the new DRM and I do need my tempo lane 😂


True, there has been a few, who've had problems with authentication, but it seems the large majority, like myself, had no trouble at all with authentication. The worst I experienced was when the download manager stalled, and that was easily fixed by restarting it. 
Originally I also thought the missing tempo track would be problem, but, as a temporary workaround, text based tempo indications can be hidden 😉.


----------

